
Firebird 4.0 Aplha 1 - alexeykovyazin
https://www.firebirdsql.org/en/news/firebird-4-0-alpha-1-release-is-available-for-testing/
======
jamesmp98
Does anyone use Firebird?? I'm curious why this as opposed to MySQL,
PostrgeSQl, MariaDB, SQLServer, Oracle, DB2, etc.

